#  1C 7.7    .
:Dezl: 



    , ..

----------


## Bazil

,      .
     ,        (*.mxl)   .   PrnForms  .      .             -         .                ,         .
p.s.        .        ,   (),   (  )        .

----------

!
 -   
,  
,   ,     (((

----------


## Bazil

**,    .
,  ,      -528,  "":
 = ("");
 = ()+"ExtForms\PrnForms\1cbs.mxl";
	 .() = 1 
		.();

		.("");
	;

     ""
     .mxl.   PrnForms.

     :
  =1     // 
 = ()+"ExtForms\PrnForms\.mxl";
.();
;

----------


## AltG

> !
>  -   
> ,  
> ,   ,     (((


  ?

----------

,

----------


## Bazil

*AltG*,   ,     .

----------

:Smilie: 
  ,     ,

----------


## taras12

> *AltG*,   ,     .


   , ,  Infostart`  ?

----------

